# Fluke T-5



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Finally moved up in the world after my last pair of 'Wiggy's' broke last week. I got the T-5's with the 100A amprobe. Not bad, pretty psyched they came in the mail today. :thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Cool, you should like it. Mine has held up well even though it looks like it has been to hell and back, which it has.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Finally moved up in the world after my last pair of 'Wiggy's' broke last week. I got the T-5's with the 100A amprobe. Not bad, pretty psyched they came in the mail today. :thumbup:


 

I lost my first one when that pervert called me into his house and tried to have his way with me

I'm on my second one.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Did you get the Buried PVC Box Locator accessory? :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Did you get the Buried PVC Box Locator accessory


I got a flame thrower for that. :laughing: Takes a while for the grass to come back and make the boxes illegal again too.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I lost my first one when that pervert called me into his house and tried to have his way with me
> 
> I'm on my second one.


I don't mean to offend, but I believe they are talking about a different kind of probe.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

The T5 is just a "tester", not a DMM, it is not RMS. The T5 is a great tool for the $, but it's just what it is......... a "tester".

When it comes down to troubleshooting,.....I want something more than just a "tester".

I'm not putting the T5 down, but again, it is what it is................


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> The T5 is just a "tester", not a DMM, it is not RMS. The T5 is a great tool for the $, but it's just what it is......... a "tester".
> 
> When it comes down to troubleshooting,.....I want something more than just a "tester".
> 
> I'm not putting the T5 down, but again, it is what it is................


Yeah but at least the T5 isn't geeky single and a loser :whistling2:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah but at least the T5 isn't geeky single and a loser :whistling2:


 
Jlarson, you'd pizz yourself:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Jlarson, you'd pizz yourself:laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing: And who still types my full user name? 

_-JL _


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

76nemo said:


> The T5 is just a "tester", not a DMM, it is not RMS. The T5 is a great tool for the $, but it's just what it is......... a "tester".
> 
> When it comes down to troubleshooting,.....I want something more than just a "tester".
> 
> I'm not putting the T5 down, but again, it is what it is................



I'm excited to have the amprobe rolled up into one tool. I've had the 322 model for quite some time but those testers don't include a probe holder attachment. The new removal head testers from Fluke are pretty cool.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> I'm excited to have the amprobe rolled up into one tool. I've had the 322 model for quite some time but those testers don't include a probe holder attachment. The new removal head testers from Fluke are pretty cool.


 
Remember, it's not RMS. You have a good point, it's a great tool for the $.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Did you get the Buried PVC Box Locator accessory? :laughing:



No, because the site I bought them from are having a big sale on those starting next week! :laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

76nemo said:


> The T5 is just a "tester", not a DMM, it is not RMS. The T5 is a great tool for the $, but it's just what it is......... a "tester".
> 
> When it comes down to troubleshooting,.....I want something more than just a "tester".
> 
> I'm not putting the T5 down, but again, it is what it is................


 I feel the same way. But it is a really good tester, for a lot of guys it is all you will ever need. It's small enough to put in your pocket and accurate enough for most day to day measurements.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: And who still types my full user name?
> 
> _-JL _


 

Maybe just me sexy b*tch.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I'm excited to have the amprobe rolled up into one tool. I've had the 322 model for quite some time but those testers don't include a probe holder attachment. The new removal head testers from Fluke are pretty cool.


I use mine to troubleshoot a lot. Like on that lift station call I posted Sunday, I had my megger, 289, and the T5 going. I really like the probe holder and the flat probes too.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Maybe just me sexy b*tch.


:blink::blink::blink: I do not know how to respond to that...


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

When would a roots means square reading be needed for troubleshooting purposes? I'm assuming 3-phase loads, probably why I'm asking :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> When would a roots means square reading be needed for troubleshooting purposes? I'm assuming 3-phase loads, probably why I'm asking :laughing:


For my very basic troubleshooting all I care about is what's got power and what don't have power, whether that reading is a little high or low cause of the shape of the waveform really doesn't matter in a large percentage of troubleshooting.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I don't mean to offend, but I believe they are talking about a different kind of probe.


 



uhhh,,,,,NO ,,,,no they're not.


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/what-freak-9778/


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> When would a roots means square reading be needed for troubleshooting purposes? I'm assuming 3-phase loads, probably why I'm asking :laughing:


 The biggest reason I don't like it for T/Sing is the short leads and no magnet. It's not accurate enough for a lot of stuff either. There are just some things you need a meter for.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> For my very basic troubleshooting all I care about is what's got power and what don't have power, whether that reading is a little high or low cause of the shape of the waveform really doesn't matter in a large percentage of troubleshooting.


That's pretty much what I assume as well.

But I know there are some here that work with real measuring equipment finding harmonic currents and crap like that. I'm usually out looking for a missing spring from one of the hi hat trims. ha ha


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> But I know there are some here that work with real measuring equipment finding harmonic currents and crap like that


That's when PQ instruments and oscilloscopes come out for me. I get a DMM out if I have to test resistance, low voltage, or do stuff like mn/max, capacitance ect, ect.




> I'm usually out looking for a missing spring from one of the hi hat trims. ha ha


I spend a lot of time looking for s1th I dropped too. :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I lost my first one when that pervert called me into his house and tried to have his way with me
> 
> I'm on my second one.


 Prevert or meter????:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Prevert or meter????:laughing::laughing:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Prevert or meter????:laughing::laughing:


 


Let's hope there's not a second pervert. I don't want to re live that again


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Let's hope there's not a second pervert. I don't want to re live that again


 :laughing: BTW where is B4T?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

william1978 said:


> :laughing: BTW where is B4T?


On a forced forum "vacation"...


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> On a forced forum "vacation"...


 I missed all of that.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I missed all of that.


It's just a 2 week "vacation"...


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm in love with my T5..You will love it!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

crazyboy said:


> I'm in love with my T5..You will love it!


 T5 Is best for any day stuff:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I lost my first one when that pervert called me into his house and tried to have his way with me


hahahah i laughed so hard at that story....


like this: :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


~Matt


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> hahahah i laughed so hard at that story....
> 
> 
> like this: :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> ...


 

Thanks, I'm glad you find it amusing:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Thanks, I'm glad you find it amusing:laughing:




I just wanna know how I missed that thread...:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I just wanna know how I missed that thread...:laughing:


 

It was open and shut all pretty quickly:whistling2:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> That's pretty much what I assume as well.
> 
> But I know there are some here that work with real measuring equipment finding harmonic currents and crap like that. I'm usually out looking for a missing spring from one of the hi hat trims. ha ha


 

Even as a "basic" service electrician, all you may need is a tester like the T5. If you get into industrial/facility service, the person that contracted you out already utilized a tester of the sort. Now you have to go in and dig through some drawers.

It baffles me some of the posts that report "I was just looking for a specific voltage present here or there". Okay fine.......now who's on the call list to come in and "seal the deal"?


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Finally moved up in the world after my last pair of 'Wiggy's' broke last week. I got the T-5's with the 100A amprobe. Not bad, pretty psyched they came in the mail today. :thumbup:


You've replaced your low impedance Wiggy with a high impedance T-5. You are good with that choice?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> It baffles me some of the posts that report "I was just looking for a specific voltage present here or there". Okay fine.......now who's on the call list to come in and "seal the deal"?


Don't knock my system geek boy. :no:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Don't knock my system geek boy. :no:


Not knocking you sexy,......not at all.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Not knocking you sexy,......not at all.


The LSD is kicking in isn't it?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> I just wanna know how I missed that thread...:laughing:


 I'm thinking it was posted before you had joined this crazy site.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> No, because the site I bought them from are having a big sale on those starting next week! :laughing:


That's where mine came from like 5 or 6 years ago. (the T5 not the box finder):laughing:


----------



## Resi Sparky (Oct 13, 2010)

T5 = best general purpose tester ever. :thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> The LSD is kicking in isn't it?


 
Sorry Larson, can't hold that against me. Those days are far beyond me. I just figure if I call you sexy, you might just refrain from posting anything further unrelated to the OP's subject. Then again, you ragging me is better than the moldy subject of grade level boxes and Scothcote

Rag on if you must...............


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Resi Sparky said:


> T5 = best general purpose tester ever. :thumbsup:


 
So was said about an adjustable wrench. They each have their own purpose. Resi, light commercial, yep, great tester:thumbsup:


----------



## Resi Sparky (Oct 13, 2010)

76nemo said:


> So was said about an adjustable wrench. They each have their own purpose. Resi, light commercial, yep, great tester:thumbsup:


Which is why I said "general purpose." For the average field electrician who needs to do basic voltage, current, and continuity measurements on a daily basis, the T5 is hands down the best tester on the market for that. Obviously, an industrial electrician or someone who does more specialized measurements requires more specialized instruments. Carrying a $400 DMM around to do basic testing is just silly, IMO.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Resi Sparky said:


> Which is why I said "general purpose." For the average field electrician who needs to do basic voltage, current, and continuity measurements on a daily basis, the T5 is hands down the best tester on the market for that. Obviously, an industrial electrician or someone who does more specialized measurements requires more specialized instruments. Carrying a $400 DMM around to do basic testing is just silly, IMO.


 
Completely understood, all the way. I'd rather have a dual impedance tester with a magnetic hanger. I have the 116 and an 87V. I choose to have an accesory clamp, or a clamp meter more fully functioned when it comes to more detailed troublshooting. A $400 DMM isn't always needed, but having a more fully equipped DMM from the get go I think is the way to go when detailed troubleshooting calls for more than just a simple tester, that's all.


----------



## Resi Sparky (Oct 13, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Compltely understood, all the way. I'd rather have a dual impedance tester with a magnetic hanger. I have the 116 and an 87V. I choose to have an accesory clamp, or a clamp meter more fully functioned when it comes to more detailed troublshooting. A $400 DMM isn't always needed, but having a more fully equipped DMM from the get go I think is the way to go when detailed troubleshooting calls for more than just a simple tester, that's all.


Agreed, I have an "el cheapo" $100 Ideal DMM (I bought it at a Rexel branch so I guess it's professional grade :blink for just such purposes, but as my handle implies I do mostly residential work. Sinking $1000's into fancy Fluke meters doesn't make any sense for me at this time.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Resi Sparky said:


> Agreed, I have an "el cheapo" $100 Ideal DMM (I bought it at a Rexel branch so I guess it's professional grade :blink for just such purposes, but as my handle implies I do mostly residential work. Sinking $1000's into fancy Fluke meters doesn't make any sense for me at this time.


 
A 114 is cheaper than having the T5 and the T+ together. I don't see the arguement. As long as what you have suits your needs, than that's all that matters. I'd just as soon carry one meter that will do both funtions minus I measurment.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> I'm thinking it was posted before you had joined this crazy site.




Yep it was. I actually think I would be happier had I not read that thread.:laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Resi Sparky said:


> T5 = best general purpose tester ever. :thumbsup:


I use the Fluke 322 a lot in place of the T5, they both are about equal IMO.

Fluke would have a real hit product if they made the T5 with a low impedance function and true RMS.


----------



## Resi Sparky (Oct 13, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I use the Fluke 322 a lot in place of the T5, they both are about equal IMO.
> 
> Fluke would have a real hit product if they made the T5 with a low impedance function and true RMS.


Agreed. I have a Amprobe clamp meter but I rarely use it. The T5 seems to handle most of my needs.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Resi Sparky said:


> Agreed. I have a Amprobe clamp meter but I rarely use it. The T5 seems to handle most of my needs.


I like clamping the 322 around a wire or something in the area to hang it from, the T5 can't do that. I also like being able to take a current measurement from larger cables. On the other hand, the T5 has more rugged test leads and probe holders. Both of them function about the same so it's a toss up.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

HackWork said:


> .
> 
> Fluke would have a real hit product if they made the T5 with a low impedance function and true RMS.


 X2:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Fluke would have a real hit product if they made the T5 with a low impedance function and true RMS.


Huh, I feel an email to Fluke in the works for me.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Huh, I feel an email to Fluke in the works for me.


 
Good point J, but unfortnately you're missing the part of marketing. They offer certain options with certain features at a lower cost. If ya' have to have it all, you can go with a 289 and an accesory clamp. Many don't need that. Look at the marketing structure. The T5 is not RMS and has open jaw to measure up to 100A's. The T+/T+Pro offers low Z input and other features not incorporated into the T5. Heck, you could go with a 1587 and an accesory clamp, and be able to meg, and have the low-band pass feature to work with ASD's, but you'd still be lacking low-Z input without an other accesory. From a business standpoint, they structured the market well.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Good point J, but unfortnately you're missing the part of marketing. They offer certain options with certain features at a lower cost. If ya' have to have it all, you can go with a 289 and an accesory clamp. Many don't need that. Look at the marketing structure. The T5 is not RMS and has open jaw to measure up to 100A's. The T+/T+Pro offers low Z input and other features not incorporated into the T5. Heck, you could go with a 1587 and an accesory clamp, and be able to meg, and have the low-band pass feature to work with ASD's, but you'd still be lacking low-Z input without an other accesory. From a business standpoint, they structured the market well.


I have both a T5 and a 289/I1010 clamp set up. What can I say I have _a lot_ of TE.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> I have both a T5 and a 289/I1010 clamp set up. What can I say I have _a lot_ of TE.


 
Well if you have a seperate IR tester, than you're all set J :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Well if you have a seperate IR tester, than you're all set J :thumbsup:


Yeah I have a megger and a clamp meter and... It's like potato chips you can't just have one test instrument. :laughing: I would still like an improved T5 though.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah I have a megger and a clamp meter and... It's like potato chips you can't just have one test instrument. :laughing: I would still like an improved T5 though.


 
Read the previous posts, and tell me what else you want with the T5.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Read the previous posts, and tell me what else you want with the T5.


I agree with HW. 



HackWork said:


> Fluke would have a real hit product if they made the T5 with a low impedance function and true RMS.


I would like to see the ohms range upped a bit too.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah I have a megger and a clamp meter and... It's like potato chips you can't just have one test instrument. :laughing: I would still like an improved T5 though.


 Its been the same since the 1990's ,Its been a great tool but there is room for improvement


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Its been the same since the 1990's ,Its been a great tool but there is room for improvement


Is it really that old? Guess I just really never payed attention, I was using 30 series clamps and 29 series DMMs back then.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> I agree with HW.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see the ohms range upped a bit too.


 

More than 1K? Shouldn't you be pulling out the 289 then?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> More than 1K? Shouldn't you be pulling out the 289 then?


Yeah maybe but perhaps I don't feel like walking to get one of the DMMs. :laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

If the 33X line had Low Z it would be a winner.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah maybe but perhaps I don't feel like walking to get one of the DMMs. :laughing:


 

You're bad, not mine. I see where you are coming from, but I don't go into a service call with just a tester. I bring a bag or two loaded to the gills and don't have to go back to the truck. It just makes more sense to me. I'm not showing off my tools by any means, but darn, why get frustrated with the inability of one tester to have to leave the machine/system and grab a fully featured meter from the truck, I feel like I came in ill equipped. Just MHO.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Is it really that old? Guess I just really never payed attention, I was using 30 series clamps and 29 series DMMs back then.


The first one i bought was in 1997 That when they first started showing up in the supply house.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

76nemo said:


> You're bad, not mine. I see where you are coming from, but I don't go into a service call with just a tester. I bring a bag or two loaded to the gills and don't have to go back to the truck. It just makes more sense to me. I'm not showing off my tools by any means, but darn, why get frustrated with the inability of one tester to have to leave the machine/system and grab a fully featured meter from the truck, I feel like I came in ill equipped. Just MHO.


I'd MUCH rather have the one tester that is always by my side be able to do most of the functions that i need. I don't see why you see a problem with that.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> You're bad, not mine. I see where you are coming from, but I don't go into a service call with just a tester. I bring a bag or two loaded to the gills and don't have to go back to the truck. It just makes more sense to me. I'm not showing off my tools by any means, but darn, why get frustrated with the inability of one tester to have to leave the machine/system and grab a fully featured meter from the truck, I feel like I came in ill equipped. Just MHO.


I got tired of lugging everything with me.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

HackWork said:


> I'd MUCH rather have the one tester that is always by my side be able to do most of the functions that i need. I don't see why you see a problem with that.


 

I don't have a problem with that style of relying on just one "tester", I just feel like a fool if I have to go retrieve a tool I could of very easily brought with me in the first place. I have three bags. One with DMM's and several leads/accesories, one with a scope and a PQA, and one with nothing except PPE. I'm not referring to troubleshooting a parking lot light. I am talking full blown troubleshooting where the onsite electricians called me in for in the first place.


Go ahead and say it,...."Apples and oranges". I understand J.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Go ahead and say it,...."Apples and oranges". I understand J.


Say what, your a geek? 

I have like 3 bags plus a couple of cases with stuff in them I just don't want to drag them everywhere if possible.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Say what, your a geek?
> 
> I have like 3 bags plus a couple of cases with stuff in them I just don't want to drag them everywhere if possible.


 

Okay, but when you're surrounding by suits and ties, I like to be able to grab whatever I need from the three bags and that doesn't include mechanics tools.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Okay, but when you're surrounding by suits and ties, I like to be able to grab whatever I need from the three bags and that doesn't include mechanics tools.


I like the option to get away from the suits for a minute though.  

My 2 bags that do go along with me has my hand tools in one, and my T5, 289, megger and i1010 in the other BTW.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

76nemo said:


> I don't have a problem with that style of relying on just one "tester", I just feel like a fool if I have to go retrieve a tool I could of very easily brought with me in the first place.


 Let us know when you get over your issues


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> I like the option to get away from the suits for a minute though.
> 
> My 2 bags that do go along with me has my hand tools in one, and my T5, 289, megger and i1010 in the other BTW.


 
I remember a time when working as an industrial electrician working on Italian machinery and everything was metric. I had a pair of 12" calipers that read both Metric and SAE, but I had to leave and make a run for a 50' tape that had metric scale as well. I only wasted 25 minutes of time, but I looked like a puke green rookie.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> I remember a time when working as an industrial electrician working on Italian machinery and everything was metric. I had a pair of 12" calipers that read both Metric and SAE, but I had to leave and make a run for a 50' tape that had metric scale as well. I only wasted 25 minutes of time, but I looked like a puke green rookie.


Not my fault you can't fake it and make it up as you go along with what you got available.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

76nemo said:


> I remember a time when working as an industrial electrician working on Italian machinery and everything was metric. I had a pair of 12" calipers that read both Metric and SAE, but I had to leave and make a run for a 50' tape that had metric scale as well. I only wasted 25 minutes of time, but I looked like a puke green rookie.


WHY?

You're talking about being surrounded by suits and ties and grabbing what you need out of your bag. Is it REALLY that bad to go out to the truck to grab more equipment? I just can't understand where you are coming from. 
And I still don't see how this relates to having 1 tester that does most tasks, that's where this conversation started.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

HackWork said:


> WHY?
> 
> You're talking about being surrounded by suits and ties and grabbing what you need out of your bag. Is it REALLY that bad to go out to the truck to grab more equipment? I just can't understand where you are coming from.
> And I still don't see how this relates to having 1 tester that does most tasks, that's where this conversation started.


 

HW, if you're just troubleshooting lighting and the such, the T5 may just be perfect for you, but we all don't do just that type of trouble call.

As a service electrician HW, what do you have in your arsenal?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

HackWork said:


> WHY?
> 
> You're talking about being surrounded by suits and ties and grabbing what you need out of your bag. Is it REALLY that bad to go out to the truck to grab more equipment? I just can't understand where you are coming from.
> And I still don't see how this relates to having 1 tester that does most tasks, that's where this conversation started.


I leave stuff in the truck just so i can get back ouside for a while


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> I leave stuff in the truck just so i can get back ouside for a while


 
For a smoke and a deep think break?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I replaced my T5 with a T+Pro a while back, I also have the 322 and a regular T+ as well, and some megger I can't remember the name of right now.....it's not a crank one, I got it off ebay for $40, I have yet to use it......


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

A Fluke SV225 stray voltage adapter(LowZ) can be used on "any" probe inputs on standard 3/4" centers. Using M/M couplers, it can even be used on a T5 but you'll need a another set of test leads. The SV225 kit comes with a set of test leads.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

wptski said:


> A Fluke SV225 stray voltage adapter(LowZ) can be used on "any" probe inputs on standard 3/4" centers. Using M/M couplers, it can even be used on a T5 but you'll need a another set of test leads. The SV225 kit comes with a set of test leads.


Yeah but it's not going to fit in it's holster anymore.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah but it's not going to fit in it's holster anymore.


 You will need to patend a new holster made of leather of course:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> You will need to patend a new holster made of leather of course:thumbsup:


Yeah I will get right on that in my infinite amount of spare time. :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I read this entire thread. It was somewhat entertaining. 

I guess it depends on the work you do. I do primarily service. I get into some weird azz stuff, but I can plainly say that I've gone entire months without needing anything other than a T5.

I think it's pretty safe to say that I have everything to measure anything, but the T5 is still my front line meter. If a guy was mainly writing reports, then he'd want a more exotic meter employed a lot more often. If a guy is just interested in getting **** running NOW, then a T5 fits the bill a heck of a lot of the time.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

76nemo said:


> HW, if you're just troubleshooting lighting and the such, the T5 may just be perfect for you, but we all don't do just that type of trouble call.
> 
> As a service electrician HW, what do you have in your arsenal?


You completely avoided my questions.

You are extremely neurotic and I think that's one of the major factors in you not being able to sleep.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah but it's not going to fit in it's holster anymore.


You bet! In order to use a SV225 on a T5, you must remove the probes, connect two M/M couplers, connect the SV225 and a set of test leads. What you end up with is a very long test lead with a lump in the middle. A kludge but it works in a pinch.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HackWork said:


> You completely avoided my questions.
> 
> You are extremely neurotic and I think that's one of the major factors in you not being able to sleep.


 

In this instance, I think by "arsenal" he means meters:whistling2:


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I read this entire thread. It was somewhat entertaining.
> 
> I guess it depends on the work you do. I do primarily service. I get into some weird azz stuff, but I can plainly say that I've gone entire months without needing anything other than a T5.
> 
> I think it's pretty safe to say that I have everything to measure anything, but the T5 is still my front line meter. If a guy was mainly writing reports, then he'd want a more exotic meter employed a lot more often. If a guy is just interested in getting **** running NOW, then a T5 fits the bill a heck of a lot of the time.


True! I'm not sure what's more important, LowZ or RMS? I once was working on a defective very old electronic air cleaner. I had nothing to measure the >1000V at the time but could measure the 120VAC circuits. I grabbed my T5 and read a very low voltage. I used a Fluke 189 to verify it and got 120V. I used a automotive type scope to look at the waveform. It was distorted but not much, looked like a saw-tooth type waveform but enough to fool the T5.

I printed the waveform out and took it to work to show some electricians that used the T5s.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

wptski said:


> True! I'm not sure what's more important, LowZ or RMS?...


Yeah of course there are situations that would trip up a simple tester like the T5. But there are a lot of situations where that won't be a problem, you have to apply a little intuition and know-how to you equipment selection. 

If I'm working on a VFD I go for the 289 or one of my other higher end DMMs and maybe even an o-scope. If I'm working on a small across the line starter there is a pretty good chance I will start out with the T5.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> More than 1K? Shouldn't you be pulling out the 289 then?


One of the main reasons is I like to "dry fire" stuff, even stuff like control circuits. I started doing it way, way back for some reason and it has stuck.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

HackWork said:


> If the 33X line had Low Z it would be a winner.


maybe


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's a question.

Whats better, the solenoid voltage testers, or these newer ones with lights and digital read?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Here's a question.
> 
> Whats better, the solenoid voltage testers, or these newer ones with lights and digital read?


That's a matter of opinion.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

HackWork said:


> That's a matter of opinion.


It sounds like people only use a voltage tester to quick check things rather than extensively troubleshoot. That's what I've gathered from guys I've worked with, they'll keep it in their back pocket to check for power, or make sure the correct voltage is present.

I've heard the solenoids are pretty durable, so my question is, if anyone knows, if all you already have a (bulky) multimeter, and all you want is something compact to check for voltage, go with the solenoid, or the new fangled one?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> It sounds like people only use a voltage tester to quick check things rather than extensively troubleshoot. That's what I've gathered from guys I've worked with, they'll keep it in their back pocket to check for power, or make sure the correct voltage is present.
> 
> I've heard the solenoids are pretty durable, so my question is, if anyone knows, if all you already have a (bulky) multimeter, and all you want is something compact to check for voltage, go with the solenoid, or the new fangled one?


Solenoid testers won't be fooled by phantom voltages, that's why people (usually older people) like them. But most of them aren't CAT rated. Also, you can get low impedance testers like the T+ that you posted that also won't be fooled by phantom voltages, also DMM's like the 117 have a LoZ setting and there is a module that can be used on my Fluke DMM's as well.

So in the end, it's really up to you. Personally, I'd tell you to get the T+ Pro like in your picture. If you feel that you are at the level that you can spot a phantom voltage by the context of the situation, then go for the T5.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Both the Ideal solenoid and digital electrical testers claim to eliminate ghost voltage because they have a low impedance. The specs don't list the impedance for the solenoid tester but the digital is listed as 1M which might be a bit high compared to others on the market.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

wptski said:


> Both the Ideal solenoid and digital electrical testers


Which digital electrical testers?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Sounds like some, or all solenoid testers can read voltage without the battery?

EDIT: I just read about the T5-Pro with the digital read, it also read voltage with dead batteries, so that's good. I might save up for that one. I love the idea of a flashlight on the meter. I hate carrying a flashlight in my pocket, and I don't always have my hardhat (w/light) when I'm climbing in an attic or in a crawlspace.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Which digital electrical testers?


Ideal Vol-Con Elite compared to a Fluke T+/Pro.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't even have a solenoid tester anymore. I think they look like cheap trash, look at the pics Frasbee posted. The Ideal thing has these cheap little probes and leads and cheesy plastic body, the T+ pro and the T5 looks like they were made to get the crap beat out of them and keep right on going.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Sounds like some, or all solenoid testers can read voltage without the battery?


 A solenoid tester doesn't need a battery. My Klein/SquareD wiggy doesn't use batteries at all. The Ideal VolCon uses a battery for the continuity tester function.


> EDIT: I just read about the T5-Pro with the digital read, it also read voltage with dead batteries, so that's good. I might save up for that one. I love the idea of a flashlight on the meter. I hate carrying a flashlight in my pocket, and I don't always have my hardhat (w/light) when I'm climbing in an attic or in a crawlspace.


It's the T+ Pro, just to be clear. The T5 is a different meter altogether.

The T+ Pro is not a solenoid tester altho it acts like one in many ways. It's a good tester and I don't think you can go wrong with it. It has some good functions and some functions that I don't think I'd ever use.

It's $66 on tequipment.net.

I'd personally rather have the T5, but I think the T+ Pro would be better for you at your level of expertise (because it won't be fooled by phantom voltages).


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

The T5 is a good, solid, basic everyday tester. Don't compare to high end testers. If that's what you need, get out the big guns.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

I mentioned the Ideal Vol-Con Elite above having a 1M input impedance.

I don't own one but I do have a AEMC F05 clamp meter that the specs list a 1M input impedance.

I have a old outdoor extension cord which has a open ground wire somewhere along its lenght. N-L reads 120V, N-G and L-G read around 60V with a high input DMM like a 189 and/or a T-5. The AEMC F05 reads 120V from N-L, N-G and L-G read about 45V. So, 1M is still too high of input impedance to eliminate ghost voltage.

Using a Fluke SV225 stray voltage adapter with the AEMC F05 reads .16V from N-G and L-G. A Fluke T+ Pro reads nothing from N-G or L-G.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

The T5 is nice but the leads keep coming apart when I pull them out of their holder. Not a huge problem but happens a little more frequently than I like. Worked out well when I needed to check a 12v transformer the other day. That's something the old Wiggy's could never do; measure less than 120 volts. I have the 322's for something like that too. I can't complain they're damn good testers.


----------

